# Latest finds at the ole dump



## hannahevan (Jan 11, 2012)

Milks are Wills Dairy,Western Md,Greenspring Dairy,HighGrade Dairy,and Koontz


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 11, 2012)

A  Large whiskey type bottle embossed WATER across the top and Patent date may 15 1931 on bottom,Everlasting Dye Baltimore MD, large Bromos,JR Watkins,coke


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 12, 2012)

Jose' Domingos Barreiro LTD,M&P Gazosa Style,Gosman's,Arrow-Shanks,GBS Beer,Clifton Club,California Fig Syrup,and Father John's Medicine


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 12, 2012)

Some 1/2 pint milks,Kress Dairy,Western Md,Kemps,and Aristocrat Dairy


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 12, 2012)

Thought this one was different anyone ever seen one before. 

 JOSE' DOMINGOS BARREIRO LTD
 DE PORUGAL
 BOTTLED FOR
 HENRY M.F. HATHERLY
 -LISBOA-
 BOTTLE MADE IN PORTUGAL


----------



## PA Will (Mar 25, 2012)

Cool finds. I was at a flea today n saw a pint milk that said "WILL'S DAIRY" on it. It was cheap so I picked it up since it was my name. Then the lady pulled two more newer squared ones with "Will's" embossed on the shoulders. So I guess I'm collecting milks now too.


----------



## deenodean (Mar 25, 2012)

I found a few of broken ' father John's medicine' up here


----------

